
The Mere Presence of One’s Own Smartphone Reduces Available Cognitive Capacity - whocanfly
http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/full/10.1086/691462
======
anonu
I think we saw this on HN a few months back. Can't find the prior discussion.

EDIT - Did a bit more searching:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639967)

~~~
Phemist
This article grabbed my attention the last time it was posted. The original
research is severely flawed - see my post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645120)

I was a bit late to the party last time, but hopefully some of the
speculations that happened last time can be nipped in the bud this time
around.

------
closed
Interesting article! I worked with complex span tasks in grad school, and just
had people silence their phones :(.

I wonder how many reaches participants made toward their phones when they were
in their desk or pocket (even if they were off) ..

